# Oil recomendations



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a 91 maxima with 220K miles, there is a slight ticking from the engien. I am about to start commuting several miles every day. I live in houston, a warm climate, any oil recommendations for me? I was told about Schaeffers oil, but what about Amsoil or any other high quality oils. And shoudl I go with a heaiver weight or a lighter syntetic oil? any comments would help. thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

stick with 5w30 semi syn IMO


----------

